# Anyone used "The Afterburner" gas converter?



## Rollin_Again (Oct 24, 2006)

Has anyone used this product before?  Seems like a neat idea that may be useful at times.  What's your opinion???

http://gassmoker.com/

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 25, 2006)

Rollin I have never used "The Afterburner" gas converter but I have some friends that do and they like it much better.


----------

